# Frankenmuth MI



## Tyler392 (Mar 9, 2020)

I heard there is a Golden Retriever event in Frankenmuth MI in April. Does anyone have any information on this?
Mark 586-615-0082


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Tyler392 said:


> I heard there is a Golden Retriever event in Frankenmuth MI in April. Does anyone have any information on this?


If you don't want your phone number publicly posted for eternity you should delete it now. There is a limited time to edit anything. If members know of the event they will reply here.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services will give you events. I only see one there for Newfies but if you search thru the page, you may see a different city that has an All Breed show. Things like CCA events and WC's are listed on GRCA.org, and field events are listed on entryexpress.net.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There is a double golden specialty on 4/3/20. It's at the expo center in Birch Run right off the highway (not Frankenmuth which is like a 15 minute drive as you get off the highway).

It's just Friday that has the golden specialties, but there's dog shows on Sat and Sun as well.

We should know by end of next week or the week after but would expect (based on prior history) that the first show will begin at 9-10AM and the second show will begin at 1-2PM.

It will be a good show to meet breeders.

It will be a good show to see local bred dogs - just to see what is out there.

It will be a good show to pick up various supplies (grooming, toys, etc).


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Tyler, check this out... Log in to Facebook


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Northwest Michigan isn't a GRCA member club- it's more a pet group w less-than breeders than anyone involved in GR ethical breeding.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

No this is not a dog show (I didn't see where Tyler was expressing interested in a dog show, only a Golden Retriever event in Frankenmuth, MI from a year ago no less)... this is a social event for all Golden owners to attend and its in Michigan. It has nothing to do with breeders or selling puppies or pedigrees or competitions. Its just an open group of sociable Golden owners who get together every so often to meet and walk with their dogs (hikes, parades, large back yard meetups, dog beach, touring vineyards, you know, that kind of stuff). The venue and some participants change for each little get together. From that core group came the idea of a much larger Golden gathering event once a year to be held in the middle of a corn field just outside of Traverse City... nothing more but it sure is fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

monomer said:


> (hikes, parades, large back yard meetups, dog beach, touring vineyards, you know, that kind of stuff).


You probably are being asked odd questions because you posted a link to a get together without much information as to what to expect when people get there.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Megora said:


> You probably are being asked odd questions because you posted a link to a get together without much information as to what to expect when people get there.


Oh I don't mind explaining the situation and provide some background info... I use to be a teacher before I retired, so explaining stuff is right up my alley. The whole purpose of my posting really was to let anyone in Michigan who might be interested in attending a fun Golden Retriever event to be aware of this annual event happening right in their own backyard (so to speak)... its a "the more, the merrier" sort of thing. By the way, I'm not even one of those core participants of the group but I have attended several meetup events in the past... this can be lots of fun for the right Golden owner who enjoys meeting other Golden owners and petting an endless number of Goldens. Also, I did organize a Golden meetup at the dog beach in Muskegon years ago right here on the Golden Retriever Forum, it was an apparent success... I'm sure its been archived around here somewhere.


----------

